# Business name ideas???



## crazypretty

Hey all, I'm not sure if this is in the right place so please move if it is not!!

I am trying to come up with a name for my new business!! I do makeup and hairstyling. If anyone has any ideas or suggestions please help.


----------



## LilDee

Well I'm pretty bad at picking names.. lol but i'd probably say go for something simple and easy to remember.. and something that really suits you as the owner..

When i did nails i named my business "Glitter" (although i now have Sweet Dreams Lingerie i still have Glitter inc. as my legal name..)

People often say that i'm super girly and bubbly.. so as soon as they heard the name they were like "omg, that's so you" and they didn't easily forget






mabey tell us a little more about yourself and your business so we can help you out a bit more





Congrats on starting a business btw!!


----------



## crazypretty

Thanks for the response!!

I will give you a little info about myself and my buisness...

I will be doing makeup and hairstyling for brides, runway, and other special occasions. I am able to airbrush if it is desired. I am a super happy person, I guess you could call me bubbly also! I love to meet new people. My goal is to make people look and feel their best wheather it is for a wedding, or a photo shoot, or some other event.

**business


----------



## LilDee

okay well that's cool





like i said before, i suck at naming these things.. lol

but i'll try to get you started with some brainstorming..

here's some that flew threw my mind quickly (some you may find quite cheesy, i don't know.. lol)

*Flipstick (as in hair flip and lipstick haha)

*Cinderella

*Vavavoom

*Gloss

*Glossy

*Mane Attraction

*Conditionelle

*Glamourous

*UpDo Me (lol whatever)


----------



## empericalbeauty

I started a hair braiding business with my friend ad we called it Braids'n'More.

I agree with Lil'dee that it should have something to do with what the service you are going to be providing.


----------



## Nox

Also, remember that you may want to do a website in the future. You want to make sure you pick a good name so as to optimize your chances of being recognized online. it can be difficult, as so many xxxxxx.com names are already taken. As soon as you have thought of a decent name, visit "godaddy.com" to see if the .com name is available. This will save you a lot of time and anguish. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Saje

Do you plan on having anything copyrighted or trademarked? Many people come up with business names and fail to realize the rules of copyrights and trademarks (like picking a common name cannot be trademarked until it is considered "distinguishable to your business")

So comming up with a unique name that is catchy and sticks is not only a good thing marketing wise, its a good thing in legal perspectives too.

Good Luck!


----------



## crazypretty

Thanks girls! I really like vavavoom. I do plan to get it trademarked at some point so I will keep that in mind.

Does anyone else have any ideas??


----------



## crazypretty

No other ideas????


----------



## Sirvinya

Market research is not allowed on MuT. This post will now be closed.


----------

